# Best UTV for plowing + trail maintenance



## linneapg (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm looking to buy a utility UTV for two primary purposes: 1) maintaining several miles of trails and 2) plowing two fairly steep driveways, roughly 1/2 mile combined (would plow both downhill). Do not need to plow the trails – just keep them clear of trees etc. I live in NE Pennsylvania so we get a few heavy snowfalls every winter but nothing too extreme.

So I obviously need 4WD and something with some heft. But I'm not plowing professionally and don't need the biggest/baddest thing out there. Definitely just a 2 seater. I've read a lot of other threads on here and see the recommendations for the Kubota RTX for heavy duty plowing. For my purposes do I need to go that hardcore? If not, what are my best options?

I've scoured the internet for legit comparisons between gator, mule, ranger, big red, toolcat, whatever, and am having a hard time finding any other than "this one's good, but this one is good too." Would be grateful for any direction from you fine folks.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

have you thought about a compact tractor? maybe 30 hp, loader on front, lots of option for rear, skid steer adapter on loader makes for lots of for front..ie brush bucket, forks, blade....cab with heat


----------



## linneapg (Aug 10, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> have you thought about a compact tractor? maybe 30 hp, loader on front, lots of option for rear, skid steer adapter on loader makes for lots of for front..ie brush bucket, forks, blade....cab with heat


I hadn't considered a tractor due to the speed/agility factor - this will be a "work not play" vehicle but all the same I need to be able to navigate the trails at a good clip. They connect my home to several outbuildings and I'll use the UTV to go back and forth.

I'm also (maybe naively) not worried about getting an enclosed cab. Like I said the plowing won't be a professional thing. I'm young/dumb and happy to throw on heavy gear to ride in the cold.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Budget?

For a work UTV the RTV is very hard to beat. 

Toolcat would be awesome, but for what sounds like a homeowner, entirely overkill unless you've got an impressive "toy" budget.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

As stretch said Bota RTV is a great choice for work.
For both "work and play" JD XUV825i Gators are hard to beat.
https://www.deere.com/en/gator-util...ators/xuv825i-power-steering-utility-vehicle/









Whatever choice you make be sure to get power steering.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> As stretch said Bota RTV is a great choice for work.
> For both "work and play" JD XUV825i Gators are hard to beat.
> https://www.deere.com/en/gator-util...ators/xuv825i-power-steering-utility-vehicle/
> 
> ...


x2 on power steering

You will also need extra Jagoff lighting other than the stock factory headlights if you intend on doing any night time driving. You can very easily "outdrive" the factory lighting.


----------



## linneapg (Aug 10, 2017)

OK yeah forget the Toolcat. I'd seen it listed with other UTVs but looking more closely it's overkill. We are homeowners but also run a small business on the adjacent property, so this will be a work vehicle, giving us some wiggle room on the budget. Let's say the $12-15k range, considering we'll have to buy a plow & accessories like lighting as well. 

Again, we're talking probably 3-4 big snowfalls per winter plus dustings, and all downhill. The Kubota seems like a great buy if you're doing heavy stuff pretty regularly, but maybe more than we need? Also our trails have some pretty rocky places and I see the Kubota's suspension is inferior to some of the slightly sportier UTVs.

Any thoughts on Gator vs. Ranger?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

linneapg said:


> Any thoughts on Gator vs. Ranger?


Look 2 post up.
My experience with Rangers and Gators the Gator is the better of the two from a durability standpoint.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you need high ground speed? If yes, buy the gator and put up with a little less durable machine. If no, buy the RTV and have a great unit. At the upper end of your price range you can have a cab with heat/air factory on the RTV.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> buy the gator and put up with a little less durable machine. If no, buy the RTV and have a great unit.


That sounds slightly one sided...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> That sounds slightly one sided...


I was on the dealer side of both machines long enough to know that Gators don't hold up to being used much more than a toy where RTV's are damn tough.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I was on the dealer side of both machines long enough to know that Gators don't hold up to being used much more than a toy where RTV's are damn tough.


Both machines have there place, the RTV is geared towards being used in a commercial setting where it's being worked to perform various task daily as the Gator bridges the gap between commercial and recreational use. Since the OP is looking for a UTV for plowing a couple Driveways (not commercially), used for some trail maintenance and for recreation use the Gator would be a good choice.


----------



## linneapg (Aug 10, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Since the OP is looking for a UTV for plowing a couple Driveways (not commercially), used for some trail maintenance and for recreation use the Gator would be a good choice.


Thanks BUFF, this is the sort of guidance I was hoping for. I'll do a little more research into Gator & competitors and see what dealers we have nearby.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> That sounds slightly one sided...


For strictly work, there is no better machine than the RTV.

For anything else, there are options.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> For strictly work, there is no better machine than the RTV.
> 
> For anything else, there are options.


Wow..... You should get your "T" level checked......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> For strictly work, there is no better machine than the RTV.
> 
> For anything else, there are options.


you must get paid the the hour... 23 ish mph top speed right? 

it is no wonder you can't hurt them... they don't make enough power to hurt themselves... what are they 25hp? my lawn mower has a bigger motor on it...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> you must get paid the the hour... 23 ish mph top speed right?
> 
> it is no wonder you can't hurt them... they don't make enough power to hurt themselves... what are they 25hp? my lawn mower has a bigger motor on it...


Slow for slow minded operators......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, they are better than walking, but these newer side by side UTV's just put them to shame now IMO.

And how could I forgot how terrible the ground clearance is on them.


----------

